# Nick Blackwell Has A Bleed On His Brain After Fight With Eubank Jr



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

> Nick Blackwell is in hospital after suffering a bleed on the brain following his British middleweight title defeat by Chris Eubank Jr in London on Saturday.
> 
> The referee stopped the fight in round 10 on the advice of the doctor, who said Blackwell was unable to continue because of swelling over his left eye.
> 
> ...


Source BBC

For those who don't know, Chris Eubank Jr is the son of a British Boxing Legend. His dad almost killed Michael Watson in the ring in the 90's.

Erie similarities here. Chris has inherited his dad's KO power, and not long ago Eubank Sr urged referees to protect Eubank Jr's opponents from his power.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714017650544939008


----------

